# Alaska Trapping - Living the Dream



## David G Duncan

Trapping season for fox, pine marten, etc. in Alaska does not open until November 10.

We are doing the final planning for a high country wolf and wolverine trapline. All the MB750's are dyed and ready, along with a supply of wolf snares.

Been experiencing several first time experiences. Like enjoying a grizzly bear roast and tender loins from a caribou.

Temperatures at night are getting down to near zero and we have about 6 inches of fresh snow.

Stay tuned for some trapline updates in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fur-minator

*"Livng the dream"*


Dave,

Your living your dream and living the dream of so many of us.

I'll be watching close for updates of your success. Keep safe and best of luck on the trapline.

-Mark


----------



## Wiggler

good luck dave.... we will be reading this post for updates whenever you post some. sure sounds like BIG fun to me.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Just along for the ride waiting on pictures.


----------



## cammando b

Sounds like an adventure of a lifetime! Will be watching for updates as well.


----------



## muskrat

Looking forward to your posts. Reminds me of "Fur Fish and Game" they had some stories about Lou and Charlie (?) I believe (fiction) about their adventures on the trapline.
Zero and 6 inches :yikes: not ready for that yet. Good luck and be safe.
Matt


----------



## David G Duncan

I have photos from this years preparation, but the are mostly of dyed and ready traps (MB750 wolf traps all hanging on Brad's wood shed)

Here is a photo Brad took of me on his trap line last year. As you can see I am very happy!


----------



## SNAREMAN

Go get'em Dave!!!Really looking foward to some pics!!!!


----------



## mwp

Enjoyed your pics and information before you moved and look forward to your future info!!


----------



## 1-CHANCE

I'm drooling, can't wait to see pics. Are you gonna do any video? There is a guy on youtube that traps lynx up in Alaska. Built a fur shed/cabin. Some cool videos. Would like to see more . Good luck!


----------



## HunterHawk

good luck spartan! get those wolverines :lol:

i too am looking forward to your posts Dave! sure wish i could put some footholds in the ground out here in CO... i just dont want to jump through hoops to have to get a private land permit just to trap... so for now its calling them in... which should be a good time this year as i see a couple a day while chasing mulies!

good luck and be safe my friend!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

If it's not asking to much maybe you could swing by and pick me up for the weekend?


----------



## hunterjb6

..............I could only hope and dream of living that life. I could only hope and dream of winning the lotto too! My odds are probably right about the same!! :lol:! Good luck to you this season and I am sure we would love to see as many pictures as possible!!!!! Seeing the pics will probably be as close as I will ever get! You are one lucky man!


----------



## DICE

good for you Dave hope you are having fun keep us in the loop
looking for pic. be careful out there B


----------



## David G Duncan

Thanks guys for the supportive comments.

Here is a photo of my trapping partner Brad and his dog Ginger. I took the photo when we were walking part of one of his traplines prior to season.

He is carrying a Marlin .444 just in case we saw a caribou. We did see an old grizzly den site. No grizzly at home thank goodness.










Here is a photo of three dozen MB 750 Wolf traps with 10' extension chains hung on the side of Brad's wood shed all ready for our wolf and wolverine trap line adventure.











Here is the sunrise as viewed from Brad's Cabin.


----------



## brookies101

Your last picture is simply amazing. Would love to get back up that a way one day, for more than just a week this time.....

Thanks for sharing your experiences up there, and please, keep posting pics


----------



## Fins and feathers

Nice looking chessie in that picture. I bet she can handle that cold weather.


----------



## U.P. trappermark

WOW, that is a dream of mine for sure. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## chessielover

Thanks for the comments about the Chessie. Ginger is a very special girl and loves duck hunting here in Alaska.


----------



## David G Duncan

Temperature was 14 deg this morning and 30 deg in the tent until I loaded some more wood into the woodstove. Then the temp. goes up to 50 deg. 

Brad tells me that inorder to catch lynx, first you need to catch some snowshoe hares. Snaring rabbits is legal year around here in Alaska, so I put out a snare line. So far we have 4 rabbits for bait.

Here is a photo of one caught in a snare. Boy they do have some good camo!


----------



## chessielover

Well, we are all packed to head out tomorrow am. Dave will try to post some while we are out .

To answer some of the questions so far. I am not sure what Dave has planed for his fur. For me, this is my major source of income so I sell all of mine. I specialize in taxidermy quality furs because I do not get the numbers like in other areas of Alaska but we have some of the best quality. It might take me longer to put them up or to unload them after they are tanned professionally but the price is better.

On lynx, They are normally quite docile in a trap until you get within a few feet then they try to get away. every once in a while a big tom will decide to try to hook you with those long sharp claws then it can be interesting, especially if the season is closed for them and are releasing it:yikes:.

I am glad that everyone is enjoying the thread and Dave will have some good updates as we go along and I will try to answer any questions also.


----------



## Fur-minator

We are sure enjoying it!

In fact I told my wife tonight that an Alaskan trapping trip is something I have to do some day.


----------



## John Barkowski

Awesome photos, I am hoping to land an internship in Alaska counting salmon.


----------



## Firefighter

Great thread guys! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## duckjunky

I always wanted to get into trapping. This makes me want to do it even more. We got to keep this thread going.


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad and I are back at his cabin for a short break from our Klutina Lake trap line. I had hoped to be able to post some photo from our camp, but unfortnately my photo battery died and the charger would not work in the snow machine 12v outlet.

Here are some photos:

Our Klutina Lake camp shortly after we shoveled away the snow and got the tent erected. It is a cozy home and the wood stove easily keeps the inside 40 deg. above the outside temperature. So we sleep with the temperature at about 40 degrees when the temp. dropped to zero.










We had a couple of days of sunny weather during our first stay at the Klutina Lale camp and were treated to some most spectactular sunsets. My camera did not do them justice.












There were a lot of lynx tracks along our line, but so far we have only picked up two well furred lynx, but we have hopes of find more in our sets on future checks.










Well, at least we did manage to harvest a beautiful mature black wolf on Friday. This was the large wolf that left track near our spike camp. So now all we need is for the wolverine to come back through and find one of our sets so we can meet our objective of bring home both wolf and wolverine from this mountain paridise.











It was a long day and both Brad and I are bushed from our long snow machine trip out to the road where the truck was parked.

My Alaska Trapping - Living the Dream thread will continue for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Steve

I have asked David if he would like to be one of our featured bloggers on the front page as well as syndication. Hopefully he does accept.


----------



## Northcountry

Beautiful wolf and lynx, Dave.

Stay safe and good luck on the next check.


----------



## KPOD

Man those are some good looking animals. I'd love to see the expression on their faces when they stumble upon something in a trap :evil:


----------



## Black Powder Trapper

Dave you are living the dream take it all in!


----------



## 1-CHANCE

Lynx is nice and wolf is huge.


----------



## Mister ED

A couple more pics from Dave:

First trap checked we got a lynx  









Here is a photo I took on our 35 Mile snow machine trip out to the truck from Klutina Lake today!









This is great ... I can't even go north of Hespertucky and get cell phone service. Dave is out in the middle of BFE Alaska (I guess that would be BFA) and can send us all this neat pics & posts.


----------



## 12G Slug

wow this thread is awsome. very refreshing to see


----------



## chessielover

Dave does a great job on posting and is vary good with words, unlike me, LOL. He has been having a great time and was like a kid in a candy store when we caught the wolf. 

Here are a few pics that I took;









Just look at his smile









Dave writing in his journal

Dave is a great person to be with, and has to be, to put up with a old bush rat that looks like me


----------



## toepincher

In the pic the wolf looks huge. Is he a large one or is that average? Do you put all your fur up paws on? Do you skim them and roll them up and put them up later or do you put them up as yo go? Thanks so much for sharing. You are living a life long dream of mine, and it is great to see it even if it is only pics.


----------



## hplayer13

A few questions for you.....

Where at in Alaska is this located in perspective to Anchorage?

What was the cost of obtaining the trapping license and other permits for an out-of-stater?

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## chessielover

To answer some of the questions:

I live about 180 miles to the east of Anchorage close to Lk Louise where I manly trap from the house running 3 lines that total from 150 to 200 miles depending on the conditions. these lines are lopes that I can run in one day when finished. I will run 3 days then take one or two to catch up on skinning and cutting wood before running again. Where Dave and I are doing this trip is only about 30 miles from the house as the crow flies but there are two major rivers and a mountain range to cross so we drive 50 miles to the trail head then go in 40 miles to the camp sight.

All my long fur are put up for the taxidermy trade or wall hangers, so I do the feet and turn the ears and lips. The marten and other short hair I put up to sell at auction unless it is vary unusual then also it is done for the taxidermy trade. I try to keep up on the skinning as I go but depending on time and stretcher room I will roll them up and freeze them if I have to. I now have 6 lynx to get on boards:yikes:.

The cost of a non-res trapping is $250 which runs from Jan 1 till Dec 31.

Here are a few pics from last year of Dave and some of the area I trap.





































Here is a taste of the critters I find


----------



## uptracker

Great Thread!!!!!!


----------



## oilcan

I was wondering how many miles you put on a snowmobile in a season? and how many do they have total?


----------



## Northcountry

chessielover said:


> Dave has been having a great time and was like a kid in a candy store when we caught the wolf.


Dave lives for this stuff, Brad. Heres a pic of him helping scout fisher and marten on my UP trapline a couple of years ago...












...and I'm sure he was dreaming of Alaska at the time! 

Keep up the good work and good luck, we all appreciate the effort it takes you to post the pics and updates.


----------



## soggybtmboys

Mister ED said:


> Good to see you around Soggy!! I wondered what happened to you.


 
Thanks Mr. Ed, I have been quite busy with other pressing endevours, but I missed you guys too much to stay away. Good to see everyone again.


----------



## chessielover

This young buck hopes to be hip deep in furs


----------



## David G Duncan

Well, after yesterday's pounding I took driving my snowmachine over 36 miles of horribly rough trail through brush and marsh, it surprised me that I was able to crawl out of my sleeping bag at 5:30 AM this morning. 

Brad and Pete both stayed up later than me last night, but we all enjoyed a breakfast of fried eggs and toast by 8:00 AM.

Here is a photo of Brad's friend Pete taking a break on the East Line trip.










I have been taking a little good natured ribbing for hitting the sack so early, but for the record I am the old man of this trapping trio. I have 20 years on Brad and 40 years on Pete! So just keeping up with these younger guys is an accomplishment for me. 

While living in our tent camp on Klutina Lake, did manage to live pretty high on the hog. Basically we only eat breakfast and supper and skipped lunch. Here is a photo of our breakfast one morning of eggs and bacon being kept warm on the wood stove as bread is being toasted in a fry pan.


----------



## beervo2

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I don't even trap and I love this thread! Keep it going please!!!


x2- Be safe out there guys.....

Mike


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

I'm particularly fond of the photo's staring the black wolf!


----------



## David G Duncan

Being a trapper in the wilderness of Alaska means that you have to fix your equipment yourself. Brad is a genius at doing snowmachine repairs. If an engine goes bad he jerks an engine out of a backup machine and installs it into his trapping sled. All done in an hour or so, right out in the open exposed to the extreme Alaskan weather.










Bring home meat for the winter is a critical item on a wilderness trapper's " To Do List".










Life as a wilderness trapper is a tough life, but occasionally Brad and Pete take a break and enjoy some liquid refreshment at the beautiful Lake Louise Lodge. By the jester of the individual at the end of the bar you can tell that the fish grow big in Lake Louise.


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad and his sweet dog Ginger.

Crossing lakes on foot or snowmachine is very risky business in Alaska. Even thou temperature were at or below zero these lake can have bad ice in spots due to swamp gas pockets.

On this outing of 7 miles following Brad, I managed to find one of these hidden gas pockets. Fortunately only one foot broke through as we crossed middle of this lake. As a precaution I always follow Brad a good distance back.










Brad's main traplines are in the land of permafrost and pigmy black spruce forest. Due to the elevation and the permafrost these black spruce trees grow extremely slow and never get very large, even in a 100 years. It is amazing that beaver can even make a living in this, as Brad would say, "starving country".










Here Brad is stretching a blanket beaver on a wire hoop to dry, as his friend Pete studies the process.


----------



## U.P. trappermark

Awesome guys, thanks for shareing.


----------



## Wally Gator

This thread is awesome! You should get a film crew to follow you guys around, so you can start your own reality show, call it "Alaskin trappin, life on the line". They seem to make a reality show out of just about anything now a days! Keep up the good work, and be safe out there guys!


----------



## David G Duncan

We checked the East line today and made several new wolf sets, but did not pick up any furbearers. The beautiful sunset was our only reward for the time we spent covering the over 35 miles of snowmachine trail.












Setting foothold traps for an animal that has the power to take down a moose requires a substantial trap and a he man sized drag. Brad is getting ready to set a MB750 in a snowmachine trail set. Once the trap is set we drive over it with the snowmachines, which eliminates all our tracks.











Lynx are fairly easy to catch is a simple baited cubby set. By leaning dead sticks against a tree a lynx cubby is quickly constructed. Brad covers the trap with a piece of wax paper and some snow, which is needed in order to out-smart a fox that might come along. Lynx are not trap shy and would step on an uncovered trap.

Tomorrow we head back into the mountains to live in our tent and run the Klutina Lake line. It will be our last check of this line and we will be pulling the line by mid week.


----------



## johnd

That drags gonna leave a good trail. Great pics and story Dave and Brad. I can't stop checking this thread for updates.


----------



## David G Duncan

You know you are in the wilderness of Alaska when fresh wolf tracks appear on the trail leading to your cabin door.

Yesterday morning. as we headed out to run the East line, we were a little surprised to find fresh wolf tracks on the trail within a few 100 yards of Brad's cabin. Seeing moose, caribou, coyote and fox tracks circling the cabin has been a common event, but seeing wolf tracks at your door step might make a lot of people a little nerve.

In our case, we were both reaching for wolf traps and speculating on where we might make a set for this pair of wolf that came boldly up trail to the cabin.


----------



## OSXer

David G Duncan said:


> Once the trap is set we drive over it with the snowmachines, which eliminates all our tracks.


So how much do you cover the trap with snow so that you're able to drive over it, but so it will still function properly when a wolf steps on it?


----------



## beer and nuts

Great Thread!!! Beautiful pics.


----------



## DeerFarmer

Great thread, keep up the good work guys.


----------



## short stick

Im not a trapper but I do love this thread..Great work Dave


----------



## Beaverhunter2

Wow! This is a great thread!

Thanks to Dave and Brad for sharing! I'm dying of jealousy!

John


----------



## Wiggler

*how much for the cat pelts??? i want one!!! plus a martin... fisher... wolf... ummm a real beaver... :corkysm55 :SHOCKED: great job you guys.... i just love this stuff!!! its the mountain man in all of us that brings us back to "your dream trip". Dave... you gonna grow your hair long too , to keep warm???? :gaga: *


----------



## Mister ED

This is one of three Lynx we caught on our check of the Klutina line on Sunday. We will breaking camp on Wed and pulling the line. 

Dave



Mister ED said:


> Another pic from Dave.


----------



## David G Duncan

This photo of the shore line of Klutina Lake followed a day and a half of gale force winds. It was taken as we headed back to camp after pulling all our traps.

For me, the spirit of Klutina Lake, with its raw wilderness beauty, literally jumps from this photo and stirs strong feelings in my heart of being in a very special place.

During this storm, we never left camp due to winds that blew at over 50 mph with gust well over 70 mph. 











Dean Wilson Jr. was gracious enough to tolerate our brief intrusion on his Klutina Lake area trap line, which he has trapped since the 1980's Dean's father is a highly respected Alaskan trapper and fur buyer. Sadly he recently passed away, but his trapping spirit and dedication to teaching new trappers lives on in his son.











This view of a cresent moon floating over Klutina Lake greeted us this morning as we started the ambivalent feelings of breaking camp after our adventure seeking the wolf and wolverine. 











Brad returned to camp this morning sporting a white beard that formed during a 15 minute excursion at 20 below zero to pull a lynx trap behind camp. 










Our camp is all packed and loaded on our snow machines and three cargo sleds as we depart Klutina Lake to travel the 35 miles to the truck. The temperature that greeted at the truck was 30 deg. below zero, but thank God the truck started.

We are safely back at Brad's cabin and have plans to check the East line on Friday.


----------



## Wiggler

*Dave.. I hope you dont mind but i used your Klutina Lake picture as my desktop background. Awesome photos... thanks... *


----------



## David G Duncan

Wiggle,

Thanks for the compliment on the photos.

I am glad that you appreciate them, because I try to provide quality photos for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## HardWayMike

Keep up the awesome job guys! This is my first post here on this site but I have been a trapper since I was old enough to help Dad in any way on the line. I haven't trapped in 10 years due to my military obligations but that is over now and I am starting a rat line on Friday and settin snares for yote's on jan. 1. Hope I have as much luck as you all have been having. Thanks for listening and watch your fingers! Mike


----------



## fasthunter

Wiggler said:


> *how much for the cat pelts??? i want one!!! plus a martin... fisher... wolf... ummm a real beaver... :corkysm55 :SHOCKED: great job you guys.... i just love this stuff!!! its the mountain man in all of us that brings us back to "your dream trip". Dave... you gonna grow your hair long too , to keep warm???? :gaga: *


 You aren't kidding. My Grandma told me once I was born in the wrong century. She said I had a mountain man personality. Just funny you said that because it reminded me of that:lol:. I love the outdoors, and I could live out there if my responsibilities would let me:lol:. I think most of us here kinda get that way I agree.


----------



## chessielover

Hardway: Thanks for you comments and good luck on your trapping. I also had to put trapping on hold for 8 years, while I served back in the early 80's,it was so great to get back into it.

Wiggler: I have a few nice Tanned Lynx, fox and Marten hides available at this time and will have more in the future. Large lynx run 250, fox are around 100, and the marten are 80. Prices depend on if they are wall hangers or Taxidermy quality.


For my trail sets I will place the traps just bellow the level of the trail and then cover them with around a 1/4 inch of snow for wolf and just enough snow to cover the waxed paper for other critters. This allows me to drive over them without setting them off unless there is a new dump of snow in excess of and inch for the fox and 3 for the wolves. When this happens I will just pull the fresh snow away about a foot before and after the trap and leave about 1/2 inch and drive back over it. Our snow is vary dry and will compact a great amount so this works well until there is a divit of 4 to 6 inches, then I will pull the trap and re-bed. I should make a little video to show this technique so people don't get to confused. lol.

When we pulled out of the the camp I joked with Dave that we looked like the Clampit's the way we were packed down. I had just as much stuff on the machine as in the sled I was pulling.

It was an enjoyable Trip and wish to also convey my thanks and gratitude to Dean Wilson for his graciousness in our intrusion on his Trapping area. Now that we are getting some snow on my lines we will start to work on them and continue to post on our endeavors of the never-ending pursuit of the Alaskan Fur barer.

Here are a few pics:









A nice red from a cubby









Dave with a nice lynx









Using the center pole to work on fur, who needs a shed!









I think this one is not a happy camper









with lynx, it is not surprising to find them in the trees at the set.


----------



## U.P. trappermark

Dave and Brad, this thread is awesome. Every night its like story time at my house, I have both kids on my lap looking at all the photos that you guys post, the only thing we are missing is the gramcrackers. LOL Heck even the wife checks it out with us. 
Thanks for taking the time to post for all of us. Good luck and be safe.

U.P.


----------



## OSXer

chessielover said:


> For my trail sets I will place the traps just bellow the level of the trail and then cover them with around a 1/4 inch of snow for wolf and just enough snow to cover the waxed paper for other critters. This allows me to drive over them without setting them off unless there is a new dump of snow in excess of and inch for the fox and 3 for the wolves. When this happens I will just pull the fresh snow away about a foot before and after the trap and leave about 1/2 inch and drive back over it. Our snow is vary dry and will compact a great amount so this works well until there is a divit of 4 to 6 inches, then I will pull the trap and re-bed. I should make a little video to show this technique so people don't get to confused. lol.


I got it! Thanks.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Great Thread guys... Great Photos. I have never run a trapline before but always have wanted to. Great inspiration here!! 

I have been to Alaska. Was up there in 2007 for 18 days of Salmon fishing and traveling around the state. A dream of mine is to live there one day. There is no explanation for the wildlife, scenery, and wilderness up there. Breathtaking and amazing are two words that come to mind. 

Please. Keep the photos coming. Many of us are drooling with envy!!

Jeff


----------



## David G Duncan

The temperature at Lake Louise dropped to -42 degrees last night. At 2 PM it was only -30 degrees as mushers in training for upcoming Alaskan sled dog races departed Wolverine Lodge on an evening training run that typical cover up to 40 miles.










Johannes Rygh from Norway is training his team for a major sled dog race by traveling across the huge Lake Louise. Here he is putting protective booties on one of his sled dogs just prior to departing Wolverine Lodge on a -30 degree run across the frozen expanse of the Alaskan Wilderness.










Johannes politely paused during his praticed routine of preparing his team of the training run. The cold did not seem to bother him in the least, but my bare hands sure were feeling the cold. I have to learn how to operate the camera with gloves on. 










It was clear that the dogs were getting excited to head down the trail, as one member of the team lets out a "let's get going howl".










John Solen from Florida also has his team in harness and will be hot on the heels of Johannes as they disappear across the Lake Louise ice and into the Alaskan Wilderness.


----------



## brookies101

U.P. trappermark said:


> I have both kids on my lap looking at all the photos that you guys post,


 Same here. My 2year old now has to see the lynx and big bad wolf everytime i get on the site....... Fun stuff

Thanks again for all the reports, u sure are living the dream. And keep the reports coming


----------



## David G Duncan

As Christmas approaches this photo will be my Christmas Card to all, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!










It takes plenty of good food to get a trapper around his lines during the extreme weather that the Alaskan Wilderness can deal out to those that travel along their snowmachine trails. Here is a photo of my first attempt at making Bannoc bread. It is a mixture of flour, raisins and a little baking soda. Surprisingly it was not all that bad.










We took time to fix a good breakfast, but normally skip lunch all togeter.










I got fairly good at cooking beans. Here is a pot that really hit the spot, with some smoked saugage thrown in to spice them up.










Brad, make up some delicious Caribou Hash with Corn and a little cheese to top it off. Mmmm Good!

It is -17 deg at the cabin and we are getting ready to run the East Line, which will have pockets of -30 deg. Burrr.


----------



## hunterjb6

Now I have to go and warm up my lunch.... I wasn't hungrey until I just read your last post Dave. 
Just awesome pictures you are taking and we sure do appreciate you keeping us involved in your adventures! Thanks much, and becareful out there!


----------



## cgc Zephyr

This is awsome guy's. thanks for posting everything :coolgleam


----------



## 116Rob

Subscribing to this thread. Can't get enough of the great reading and pics.


----------



## David G Duncan

The scenery is quite different on the East Line as compared to Klutina Lake. This photo is fairly typical of the view along most of the Brad's East Line.










Brad told me that I was not going fast enough. Oh well, I did slow down a little, because I was pulling a cargo sled. But the clevis I used to hitch it to my snow machine came apart and the sled got left back up the trail about one mile.

May be it was good I got stuck and discovered the missing sled or the trip to find it could have been a lot longer.












Brad was a happy trapper to find this beautiful large male Pine Marten humanely harvested on his East Line.

We are still waiting for the pack of wolves to return to the East Line. They last trip through was over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Great thread men. Thanks for taking the time to post. I am living my childhood dream through you guys. Many a hours was spent looking through Fur-Fish and Game, dreaming of Alaska.


----------



## chessielover

I am so glad that everyone is enjoying the posts and photos, and not only those that trap.

I might have to dig into my pics to show this awesome state during other times of the year and the other activities that are available. especially for those who enjoy duck hunting. IMHO this is the best kept secret of Alaska, there is no better hunting for ducks then here in Sept.









The view a mile from the cabin.


----------



## anon12162011

chessielover said:


> I might have to dig into my pics to show this awesome state during other times of the year and the other activities that are available. especially for those who enjoy duck hunting. IMHO this is the best kept secret of Alaska, there is no better hunting for ducks then here in Sept.


I have been lurking and following this post since day 1 and I think its the best thread I've ever seen....BUT, now you mentioned duck hunting and I am ALL EARS! Thats all I do anymore is duck or goose hunt and am trying to learn trapping as well now, let's see some of those duck pictures!


----------



## chessielover

Duck hunting with my dad is some of my earliest memories. I would hide in the boat sometimes during school days and after driving a for over an hour he wouldn't have time to take me home:evil:. It was worth the licking I thought. 

Being in the marsh so often was the reason behind starting to trap, we were already there, misewell set some traps also!

I had the opportunity to bring my father up to Alaska 2 years ago and take him Duck Hunting. Here are a few pics:


----------



## David G Duncan

Many people I talk to from the lower 48 have a big misconception about winter in Alaska. Most believe that during winter it is dark around the clock. (This can be somewhat true north of the artic circle, but even then it is only for a few weeks and it really is more like twilight, rather than pitch dark.)

In most of Alaska the day light is limited during winter, getting shorter by several minutes each day, until December 21 when in this part of Alaska we will have about 5 hours of sunlight. Then the days rapidly get longer, until by June 21 we will have over 20 hours of day light.

This photo of the sun rise was taken at 10 AM this morning as a beautiful sunny day comes our way, with temperatures near 20 above zero. With the new snow it is a wonderful winter wonder land here on top of 3,000 feet above sea level knoll that Brad lives on.

Being on top of this knoll has several advantages. The temperature does not get as cold and the sun appears on most days and is not blocked by the surrounding mountain range to the south.










I sent this photo to my wife with the caption "There's a Girl in My Bed". I thought she might be jealous, but her response was she probably likes my bed because of my B.O. She is probably correct, it is about time to visit the Lake Louise Lodge for another $5 shower. 

Brad's dog Ginger crawls into my bed every morning after I get up. I go about getting the coffee going, wood stove restocked with wood and do a little early morning blogging.

Brad's coffee is the best coffee I have ever enjoyed. I had a bad habit of putting cream in my coffee, but Brad's coffee is so good I now drink it black. He taught me how to prepare his style of coffee, so now I get a pot going and ready for him to enjoy when he arises. 











Furbearers that live in Alaska are large for their specie, probably to compensate for the cold weather and deep snow. It was a surprise to me that these Alaskan Pine Marten have paws that seem to be 50% bigger than the Michigan Pine Marten. 

Like the Lynx, these Alaskan Pine Marten sport built in snowshoes to assit them to easily move across the deep powdery snow of this cold land in pursuit of their prey.










Living a life as an Alaskan Wilderness Trapper means you have to pattern your life like your great grandfather's, when modern conveniences like electricity were yet in existence.

The importance of the Wood Stove becomes clear living in Brad's cabin. We depend on it for keep warm, when the outdoor temperatures go down to 40 below. We use it to obtain all our drinking and cook water, by melting snow, as the photo illustrates.

We also take advantage of the wood stove to prepare some of our meals. The next photos shows a large dutch oven of beans and saugage that simmered on the wood stove all day while we checked the East Line.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Absolutley an amazing thread!

Let me say that, this is a true inspiration of an adventure that many of us would like to try, but few will. I don't think there are many in the lower 48 that could hold a candle to what you guys do!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Dave,
Although I like everyone else find the trapping interesting. You simply can not tell us Brad had a great way for fixing his coffee that is so good you stopped using cream in it ( which is a filthy habit by the way  ) and not share how he does it. 

I though moving to the UP was an adventure but you my friend are living quite the dream up there and from the sounds of things loving every minute of it.

p.s. My cat, fisher, martin line gets set on Tuesday first time chasing them for me and I cant wait.


----------



## chessielover

Brandon,

Trapping in the U.P. for Fisher and Pine Marten is truly a challenge, I can attest to that for a fact. I wish you good luck and favorable weather. 

My U.P. Fisher trapping attempt was a real nightmare. I got all my traps set and then 20" of snow fell. The fisher did not move for the entire short fisher season. I did manage to catch a Pine Marten, so it was not a total loss.

Brad's coffee is made in a percolator. He uses a smaller amount of coffee than most people would use, which maybe a big part of the reason it tastes so good. Then again using melted snow for water may also be part of the improved taste. 

Dave (Using Brad's sign on)


----------



## David G Duncan

I can not help but think about the men that came through this region back in 1898 on their way to the Gold Fields near Dawson City in the Yukon.

In fact most of the would be miner traveled to Skagway and over the Chilkoot Pass to the Yukon River. But some came to Valdez and traveled over the Valdez Glacier to reach Klutina Lake. This journey was done in the dead of winter, so the views they saw were the same as those enjoyed by Brad and myself.

Once at Klutina Lake they camped and waited for the spring break up so they could float down the Klutina river to the Copper River. In fact few, if any actually made it to the gold fields on the Yukon River at Dawson City. It is a story of great hardship, but amazingly they had very few deaths.

Brad, like me, is also a student of the local history and tells me that if they had made a left at Klutina Lake and traveled to St. Ann Lake, then to Eureka a total distance of about 30 miles they would have found gold. Eureka gold was discovered in approximately 1914. 










Here is a some reading about this historic period in Alaska's Gold Rush Days.

Alaska State Library, Neal D Benedict 











"Gold in Alaska!" "Valdez Glacier  Best Trail!" So rang the headlines in 1897-1898. 

Steamship companies promoted the Valdez Glacier Trail, praising it as the only All-American trail to Alaska's interior. The Copper River, they said, was on American soil. Prospectors were bound to find even more gold there than in the Klondike.

It was one of the greatest hoaxes in Alaska's history. The prospectors arrived to find a glacier trail twice as long and steep as reported. With frontier grit, they set about hand sledding more than a 1000 pounds of supplies over the glacier, building boats, rafting the Klutina River's Hell's Gate rapids, and prospecting unnamed creeks. 

By August most of the 4,000 or more goldrushers knew  they had been conned. But was it worth it? No, for those who died. Yes, for the many who found the greatest adventure of their lives. They returned home to tell others about Valdez's mountainous beauty and awe-inspiring glaciers. They told stories of their thrilling experiences rafting wild rivers, encountering bears, catching fish and hiking wilderness trails. And yes, for those who succumbed to the lure and challenge of building the first ice-free trail between coastal and interior Alaska.

Today, this is the route of the Richardson Highway and the Trans-Alaska Pipeline from Prudhoe Bay to Valdez. And yes, again, for those who were so intrigued by this majestic wonderland they stayed to build the town of Valdez and Alaska.

Nancy Lethcoe

Nancy and her husband, Jim, have written extensively on the cultural and natural history of Prince William Sound. For more, please visit her website: http://www.alaska.net/~awss.pws.html


----------



## David G Duncan

Yesterday Pete and I followed Brad as he broke out more of his South line. The snow on the trail was over a foot deep and very dry and powdery. In areas over hanging branches dropped their load of snow directly on Brad as he busted his way down the trail.










Brad, as you can see, is drenched in snow, which makes me appreciate being able to take advantage of being second or third in the trail breaking crew.











Before we arrive back at Brad's cabin we will have traveled over 31 miles through some more of the beautiful wilderness near Lake Louise.

During one of our short breaks, Pete takes the opportunity to roll a smoke. Must be an Alaskan Trapper thing, like being a cowboy in the wild west. 











The wilderness around Lake Louise has a grid of seimographic cut lines that transverse the black spruce forest in this large valley. I did not see any evidence of oil drilling, so apparently this exploration was not productive. But, these narrow trails sure do afford easier passage for those who hunt and trapping this wilderness.










Our travels were rewarded not too far from the cabin, when we came across fresh tracks of a wolf pack that were traveling down a frozen river. Also, mixed in were fresh tracks of group of otter.

So, plans for today are too return and make sets for these wolves and otter.

I am a little embarassed to admit that my back pack bounded off the back of my snowmachine. So, now I have to travel back over the trail to retrieve my lost equipment. :-(












Brad has become conditions to the delays I cause him as I stop to take a photo of some more beautiful scenery. As darkness decended on our trail, Brad stopped ahead of me and pointed behind us. Since, we were traveling east toward the cabin, I was not able to see the firey sunset that had burst out on the horizon behind us.

You can thank Brad for this, yet another, awe inspiring view of the wilderness we had just broke trail through today.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

You know how people always say "that picture doesnt do it any justice" Well if thats true with all your pictures it would be hard to get anything done during the day with scenery like that. Dave you write books right? Time to start a new book with lots of pictures.....i like pictures!:lol: 

Brad,
You need to tell Dave to start growing his hair out and get that alaskan trapper beard going. When you guys are trapping are you setting areas you have set in the past or are you waiting till you find fresh tracks before you setup an area. How many traps do you have out on a line once its completely setup. Great pics and story guys. You've truly captured alot of people with this thread. Good for us and the sport. Good work!


----------



## anon12162011

incredible once again and a BIG thumbs up


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Why come back....this looks like "Home".


----------



## David G Duncan

Hey, come on Mitchell, don't encourage him, I am going to have to bribe him with something really good just to keep him here in MI. He promised to take me hunting with my new cross bow when he gets home, I already had to gut one deer on my own! He really has me spoiled, he usualy does all that for me, LOL


----------



## Mister ED

June ... I think he owes you a lynx jacket on this one.


----------



## David G Duncan

I have a Beautiful Fur Coat he had made for me, so I think I deserve a Cruise, but don't think he would go, he has to have "trees"! Don't find to many Cruise Ships with Trees?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

He seems to be strangely silent on this issue...I think they're secretly building you a surprise cabin of your very own!
How does that TV song go?...

.."You are my wife!"...
..."GoodBye city life!"..
..."Lake Klu-tina we are there!"

:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

David G Duncan said:


> I have a Beautiful Fur Coat he had made for me, so I think I deserve a Cruise, but don't think he would go, he has to have "trees"! Don't find to many Cruise Ships with Trees?


What? 
Did you say Cruise..as in a cruise to Alaska!!!
(I'm sensing dream home X-mass surprise!)

I must be psychic!


----------



## David G Duncan

OK, hopely my wife will be making the trip back up to Alaska with me come the end of December. She is the best wife a outdoorsman could ever wish for, since she appreciates being in the woods as well as being one heck of a good hunter and fisherwomen.










This is a photo shows Brad getting ready to place a conibear 120 Pine Marten trap into the plastic planter pot, which he already baited with a piece of salmon.

We spent the day breaking trail on Brad's Pine Marten and Fox line, with the additinal intention of ending up in the area where we saw tracks left by a pack of wolves.

Luckily we did manage to find where the pack of wolves came across the river and onto the new trail that we were breaking in. We made a set at a urine post that the wolves had recently made along the trail and also hung some snares over the trail where they came off the river ice.












Here Brad is straddling an otter trail that leaves the frozen river and crosses a narrow piece of land at a sharp bend in the river. This trail is a short cut which is used by both otter and wolves that travel down the frozen river highway. Trappers call this type of set a crossover set and this sets can be very productive. The trap between Brad's legs in is MB750 wolf trap connect to a large log drag He is getting a piece of wax paper ready to place on top of the trap, so he can cover it with snow.










If you look closely at the lower left hand corner of this picture you may be able to see the tracks of the several otter that came down the river in single file. The otter trail looks like some one dragged a narrow tobaggan over the snow. The short legged otter travel over the snow by sliding along on their belly.

Tomorrow will also be a day we will spend making some more new sets for wolf. Then on Wednesday we will run the East Line to check the Pine Marten, Lynx, Fox and Wolf sets. I have my fingers crossed that we will find a wolf in one of our sets. Unfortunately the problem with wolf trapping is that wolf are very unpredictable. You can spend a lot of time and effort setting traps and then the wolves never come back. Oh well, if trapping was easy then it would not be as rewarding when you do finally make a catch of your target animal.


----------



## chessielover

In some ways I am jealous of Dave, he has a vary understanding wife that allows him to do this trip, but also likes to hunt herself. I cannot even find a girlfriend that understands my hunting and fishing, much less wants to come along.

Everyone is enjoying this thread so it will be up to me to keep everyone updated while Dave is back in MI. I only hope I will do as good as a job as he does.

Shortly after Dave leaves I will be starting to break out my north line which has some of the most breathtaking scenery when the weather is nice, here are a few pics from last year.

































Brandon, you don't think I would let Dave give ALL my secrets away. You will just have to come up to see how I make my coffee.


----------



## daoejo22

I hope ya keep it going, this really feeds the soul.


----------



## Crit

Simply awesome


----------



## Pointerguy

This is the best thread I have ever read on Michigan Sportsman. I don't trap but have always wanted to go to hunting in Alaska some day. The stories and pics are unbelievable, you guys are doing a great job with the updates and pics. Thanks for taking the time to share the Alaskan experience. On another note I would be willing to be that discovery or the national geographic channel would do a show on the Alaskan trapper????? Might be worth looking into?????

Thanks again and be safe


----------



## beaker

OK I just spent the last 30 minutes reading this entire thread. It was worth every minute. It really brought me back to when I was a kid trapping with my dad in the UP. Thank you for allowing all of us to be a part of your adventure.


----------



## David G Duncan

Thanks for all the support for this thread and the blog by the same name.

It does take some effort to keep this thread updated, but both Brad and myself are committed to keeping it going.

It will be interesting for me, since I am heading home shortly for Christmas and Brad will be the one checking our traps and I will be like all the rest of you (I will be getting on line to see what all our efforts at putting out these trap lines maybe producing.)

I will be back up the end of December to help out on the line again for a while.

As far as, a Discovery Channel program on Trapping in Alaska, it sounds great to me and I am sure Brad would make an excite subject for this type of program. All we need is some way to get the attention of the Discovery Channel. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## chessielover

Well, just a little catch up on what has been happening, It has been strange not having Dave around for the last few days, I actually have to get the wood stove going myself now when I get up. It was nice having the cabin warm when I got out of bed.

I took the last two days off from trapping and caught up on woodcutting, the supply was getting a tad bit low. I ran the south line today hopping that the wolves had returned and we had connected in those big MB750's, no wolves had returned but they worked good on a few rabbits, lol. On the good side, the new trail we had put in looked like a fox and Yote convention by the way they had been running up and down it. I hope they continue to do so, because there now is trail sets in. Looking forward to the next check.

It has been overcast with light snow for the last two days and ice fog today, so sorry, no new pics. It is supposed to clear up tonight and get colder, around -20, it has been hanging about -5.

I received a text from Dave this AM, so might see from him, on here, tomorrow.

I will be going out tomorrow to do some more checks and put more line in, so hopefully I will be able to get some good pics.

Brad


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

I was thinking about you guys today again when trying to get a trail through between two sections of trail. I never made it through but there is always tomorrow. 

I was starting to think you guys never had bad weather up there by the pictures. Today was another day not worth taking pictures snow and clouds. Of course the weather was calling it a sever storm but it just looks like wind and snow to me 

Brad,
A question when you have time. How the hell are you posting these from your cabin in the wilderness? Internet access in the remote parts of the UP is none existent I would assume its similar in Alaska. I think that is the one everyone is wondering.


----------



## Rumajz

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I think that is the one everyone is wondering.



You got that right, I've been wondering about that since the thread started. 

Thanks Brad and Dave for your efforts. It's very much appreciated. Everyday, I can't wait to see if there are new pictures and reports from you guys. Your thread now has "international" popularity since I've been reading it and even showing others in the middle of a big city in Europe. Some day I hope to trap again - not on this crazy continent though. 
Thanks again

Roman


----------



## chessielover

Ahhh, the wonders of modern Tech.

Up until a few years ago, the only phones out here were sat or radio phones. Now in some places we even can get cell coverage. I run an air card off my laptop. It is not the fastest but it works even if it is a bit spendy. I got it last year after my ex girlfriend convinced my to go back to school on line. After I started, she got mad that I couldn't spend lots of time on the phone with her. She lives 180 miles away in Anchorage. Heck, it was her Idea. Before that, I would have to travel 15 miles to a friend's house to use the Internet.

I took this semester off to trap with Dave and to get my other lines in. I will start classes again in late Jan. and it will be interesting juggling both classes and trapping in Feb.

Brandon,
We get plenty of bad weather here. The advantage is that a snow machine is my main mode of transportation for over half the year. Normally by now the truck is snowed in and I will not get it out until late April or May:yikes:.


----------



## David G Duncan

Hi Brad and all.

I made it back to Michigan safe and sound after three different plane rides over two days.

Being treated to some good cold and snowy weather, so I am feeling right at home.

Now I am waiting anxiously, like the rest of you, for some more reports and photos from Brad on the trap lines.

Took this photo of a DeHavaland Beaver hanging from the ceiling of the Anchorage airport. I definitely would have preferred to have been boarding this plane.


----------



## brookies101

chessielover said:


> I took this semester off to trap with Dave and to get my other lines in. I will start classes again in late Jan. and it will be interesting juggling both classes and trapping in Feb.


 Juggling both school and work/fun is indeed interesting, to say the least. Add in a 2year old and a wife and fun (outdoors) takes a back seat more often than not. I've got roughly 3days left till i graduate and cannot wait. 

Thanks to this thread (and the search function) i've asked my family to throw me some gift cards for christmas so i can head out and accumulate some trapping gear. With all the exta time i'm going to have i'm gonna need a new hobby 

Thanks again for taking us along for the ride up there. As i've said before, i REALLY look forward to your updates. Looks like one hell of a trip


----------



## Sr.Blood

Gotta keep this thread going, it is the best!!!!!
Good job Dave and Brad.
Dave, enjoy your time home, until you get back up there.
Brad stay safe.

I think, any one that has been following this, is living vicariously thru you guys.

AWESOME job fellaz, keep up the good work!!!!

Mike


----------



## chessielover

I have been busy the last two days putting in more line, so sorry for not posting.

It has been snowing the last few days along with the temps running about -5, so the snowmachines have not wanted to run real well. The fresh powder causes the carbs to freeze up.

Yesterday Pete and I broke the trail down to the lodge to get fuel and more propane. We did find where the marten have been running so added a bunch of sets on the way. Unfortunately the lodge's propane pumper is down so it will be a tad bit dark in the cabin along with having to cook on the wood stove:sad:. The joys of living in the bush, LOL.

Today we checked the traps Dave and I put out before he left, the wolves still have not returned and I broke the cardinal rule of setting body grip traps, CHECK THE SAFTIES! It cost me a otter that went through a 220, bummer.

We did have fun watching the Dippy birds playing along the ice and swimming under the water looking for food.








How they are able to do this, even at -40, is beyond me.

Here is a few pics of the area we were in today.









Looking over Old Man Lake. The far ridge is part of my north line.









Pete having fun following me.

It is supposed to clear up tonight and get down to -30 with high winds out of the north for the next 3 days, so I don't know how much I will be doing, except trying to stay warm:SHOCKED:.

Brad


----------



## Northcountry

I'd like to report a Dave Duncan sighting in northern Michigan today....

Old Jump Trap stopped by to chew the fat this morning. We swapped stories from our seasons so far, 
and Dave guessed the wieght of a red I caught this morning, within 1 ounce. Show off. I guess you
can do that after 50-some years of Michigan fox trapping 

Sure enjoyed your visit Dave. Alaska seems to be treating you real well- youre looking younger and
healthier than ever. Have a safe trip back and send us more fur pics, when you can.


----------



## David G Duncan

Bill it was great getting to see you again and hear about all the exciting times you are having on your trap lines!

What beautiful 11.5 pound male Red Fox you catch this morning! It was very close to being a Cherry Red, which is not too surprising since it comes from TC. 

Good luck with your Bobcat UP trapping excursion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liv4Trappin

Just finished going through all 12 pages! What an AWSOME thread you guys! No doubt the trip of a lifetime for most any trapper. Good luck with the rest of the trip and like everyone has already said thanks for keeping up with the thread. It's very much appreciated. Take care and be safe!

Mike


----------



## USMCSniper

Hey Dave, I just got through the whole blog and thread, its so good to see you living your dream. I have not been on MS in probably two years the Marine Corps has kept me busy but I'll be following along from now on. I remember talking to you not too long ago about us coming to Alaska and it is finally happening. I have a blog too where I have started writing about it. Its actually a partner sight to MS at http://skinnymoose.com/backcountryusa 
We will be in Fairbanks around August 10th and will be down around Anchorage and Kenai sometime after that. We will be in Alaska in our RV until the middle to end of September. I'd really like to meet up with you and share a barley pop or three! I like the pictures and can't wait to see more!


----------



## brushbuster

What a great thread this has been . Its been over twenty five years now since i lived in the alaskan bush. I use to live and trap in Trapper creek. I home steaded and ran dogs in the winter. This thread brought back some great memories of some great times. It has been a long time since i was at klutina lake and lake louise. Some of my fondest memeries was up at greely watching the northern lights in 40 below weather. Thanks for the posts guys.


----------



## chessielover

Hello from the frozen North. I have finally been able to check some of the lines the last two days after warming up into the -20's, besides, I was getting real short on wood. One good thing about these temps is that it makes it real easy to split.

When the temps in this area drop down into the -30's & -40's most of the critters just hunker down and conserve energy so I do the same, besides, things just tend to break on snow machines at those temps and it is not worth walking out:yikes:, been there, done that!

Yesterday we went and checked the lynx traps close to the house and cut a load of wood. The only thing that is moving is the moose, except in the last set we had this waiting for us,








It is not much bigger the a large house cat, but it broke the 3 week dry spell:yikes:. I was also able to get this fairly nice pic of the sun setting behind the ridge.









Today I went and checked the east line hoping to have a wolf or marten. The wolves did run across the line in two places but nowhere close to any of the traps nor did they return to their previous kill. I just have to add more traps and hope they return. 

I did pick up this beautiful fox, so at least it was not a dry run, especially when it was in the -30's in the low holes.








Sorry I didn't get a pic out on the line of it, but the camera didn't want to work.

The weathermen keep forecasting a warm up, so maybe I will be able to finally get the north line in before Dave gets back, but I am not holding my breath because it has dropped 10 degrees already in the last 3 hours so should be in the -40's again tomorrow.

Thank you everyone for your comments on the thread. I will attempt to keep everyone updated.

My you all stay warm and have full traps.

Brad


----------



## anon21511

Just wondering Brad if you ever get any wolverine?


----------



## David G Duncan

Sounds like I am missing some bone chilling cold weather on the Alaskan Trap Line.

Thanks Brad for the update. Hope you and Pete are keeping Ginger warm .

The "Alaska Trapping - Living the Dream" blog is still being updated by me, but obviously it is not as exciting, since I am back in Michigan until the first part of January.

Here is a link to the blog. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/blog.php?u=252

Once I get back to Alaska, Brad and I will be making a decision on whether to go after wolverine again. It sure will be tempting to go back into the mountains and get on the trail of some wolves and wolverine again.


----------



## chessielover

I hope everyone is doing good. We finally had a short break in the extreme cold yesterday so decided to make a run down to the lake for propane and supplies and also check on some marten sets along the way.

We woke up to a balmy -10 after a week in the -30's and made it to -3 by the time we left the cabin. A little more then a mile from the house we cut fresh wolf tracks that traveled down the trap line for a few miles before heading west on the cross trail toward the creek. This sure got my blood pumping due to this is the trail that Dave and I set before he went back to MI. If It was not so far out of the way, Pete and I would have went and checked those sets but we didn't fill the gas on the machines knowing we would have enough to get to the lodge.

With the warm up, the critters seem to have moved some and it was great seeing fresh tracks, unfortunately the marten just don't seem to want to commit, I had 5 sets where they only checked them out. 

We did have this one that made a bee line to the set








A nice prime, dark male. 

We had a good trip, in the whole, and were able to place more fox sets along the way. The shocker was in the two hours that we spent at the lodge, getting fuel and supplies, the temps dropped over 20 degrees:yikes:, so much for the warming trend they have been forecasting for the last 3 days. Wish I could get a job were I am always wrong and still get paid.

The temps continued to drop all night and it is now -42 at my friend's house along the south line. With the wolf tracks that we saw yesterday, and having not been on it for a week, I am debating whether to risk the trip today or wait until tomorrow and hope it warms up some. It sure makes for a long cold day:sad:.

Everyone enjoy your holidays and I will try to get more pics and updates before to long if it ever warms up.

Brad


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad,

Thanks for the update!

What a great photo of the Pine Marten!

Hope you and Pete had a great Christmas and treated Ginger to some special treats.

See you soon.


----------



## Wildone

This is a GREAT thread, I vote it MS thread of all time. Great pictures for the folks who can't make it up to the last Frontier. Thank you guys for the great reading and pictures.


----------



## Wildone

USMCSniper said:


> Hey Dave, I just got through the whole blog and thread, its so good to see you living your dream. I have not been on MS in probably two years the Marine Corps has kept me busy but I'll be following along from now on. I remember talking to you not too long ago about us coming to Alaska and it is finally happening. I have a blog too where I have started writing about it. Its actually a partner sight to MS at http://skinnymoose.com/backcountryusa
> We will be in Fairbanks around August 10th and will be down around Anchorage and Kenai sometime after that. We will be in Alaska in our RV until the middle to end of September. I'd really like to meet up with you and share a barley pop or three! I like the pictures and can't wait to see more!


 Thanks for sharing you blog with us.. When you leave Fairbanks, which way south are you heading (3) George Parks Highway or (4) Richardson Highway?* Watch out for the Moose at Night...* 


Another DVD is *"*ALASKA INTO THE WILDERNESS"

Here are some radio stations you can listen to to stay in tune up there.

Kenai http://www.ksrm.com/

Alaska Public Radio Network http://aprn.org/stations/


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

After watching that other video about the guy that lives 150 miles north of the artic circle I got to wondering how far your trapline takes you from the nearest village or from your personal home. Judging by the scenery your not on the fringe of town.


----------



## chessielover

Captain; I live about 45 miles from the nearest town which is Glennallen. The next nearest place to get anything would be by Lake Louise, were there are two lodges and a small store, that carries a few canned goods and other small items, which is about 12 miles away.

I run 3 different traplines that are all set up to be loops, the north line is the longest at about 80 miles total. This line does run through the lake so I am able to stop in at one of the lodges to warm up and get fuel before heading home. The east line is about 30 miles and the south line can run up to 60 miles but normally is around 45. 

There is only around 30 full time residents in this area, so if you break down out there it can be hard to find some to help, especially on the north line were there is still many dead spots for phone coverage. Back before there was any phones out here I did more then one camp out and long walk. The worst was once when I blew a motor and it took me a day and a half to walk out:yikes:. Then you have to find someone to help you recover the machine! It was a running joke around the lake, for my first 5 years trapping, about my annual camp-outs. I still end up walking sometimes but I now try to run better machines and try real hard to stay out of the real nasty areas. Also I tend to walk and check things out before I run the machine into something if I have doubts. Like I tell Dave " I just am Chicken Sh.." It must have been all those camp outs and long walks.


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad, you are wilderness wise and I really appreciate the fact that you do not take foolish chances on the trap line. 

I want to get a cook stove like the one you have, which we in the tent. What is the name of your stove?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chessielover

Thanks Dave. I will look on Thurs. and let you know.

A little update on how things have been going on the trap lines the last few days. On Monday I checked the south line with Pete. With all the warm temps and wind, it had put most of the sets out of commission, mostly due to the snow falling of the trees and then burying the sets. The worst part about this is that the lynx had moved through and all I did was to give them free meals! I am hoping that they will return now that the sets are remade. I did pick up the fist mink in 2 years, so it wasn't a total loss.









Today I decided to check the line to the lodge and break in more of the north line. On the way to the lodge I had a nice red in the first trap, nice way to start the day.









The temps had dropped down to -3 overnight but it made for a great day breaking trail. I was hoping to get at least half of the remainder in put things went so well I was able to get all 26 miles broke in. The best part was finding lots of wolf trails so I might end up with another wolf yet! Here is a pic of a trail that comes out of a crick that both the wolves and otter are running.









The marten sign is also heavy in this high country and I was able to get almost all the marten sets in. Today's trip was mainly a speed trip so I was not able to take many pics, as it was it took 5 hours just to break the trail in and a 9 hour trip total. I plan on going back out on Friday to set more traps, so should have time to take some pics now that the hardest part is done.


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad,

Well I did a little cutting and sewing to prepare a ruff for my parka.

It is Michigan coyote, which as you can see is a pretty good match to my beard.


----------



## chessielover

I have been running myself ragged since the the update so sorry for the delay folks. With the warm weather we had, I tried to get as much done as possible. I spent the whole of wen. plowing out the 1/2 mile driveway in anticipation of Dave's return. I figured he might like to get in. I normally never need anything but my snowmachine, so the drive might not get plowed most winters.

Thurs. I helped a friend from the valley put in 40 miles of line where another trapper had left last year. I had trapped this line years ago but it just doesnt work in well with all the lines I now trap and I wanted someone on it that I could work with.

On Friday it cooled back down to around 0. This made the trails set up like concrete. I ran the east line and caught the fist two marten in a month








Unfortunately a couple of people had run it during the week and put all the trail sets out of commission.

Sat. was a long day and also a disappointment. As I got close to the creek I cut the tracks of the wolves that had been running this area and they were headed down the trail right toward the sets that Dave and I had set before he left. The bummer was finding that with the wind and warm weather it had drifted in a little and at the first P post a wolf just missed the trap by inches, then the whole pack ran over the trail set without firing it due to the snow being rock hard. This is the 3rd time that they have been through, so they should be back. They seem to be coming through about every 10-14 days so I have a little time to redo a few sets and place more before they return.

I did pick up a big buck mink further down the line. He is 19 in. from nose to base of tail before being skinned. Here is a pic of it along side of the marten from the day before.








I dont get many mink, but they are all nice and big compared to those little ones you folks catch:evil:.

The rest of the line was uneventful and all I did was to put out more lynx sets were they have been running.

On Sunday and Monday I was head checker(and only) for the Copper basin 300 sled dog race at the lodge, which was the half way cp. This is the premiere short distance race and qualifier for the Iditarod and Yukon Quest long distance races. http://www.cb300.com/index.htm 

I would have liked to have gotten some pics, but with my duties, I was unable to sleep much less take any pics:yikes:. After 38 hours straight without any sleep I crashed like a rock last night when I got home.

Dave got delayed and will not be back until Thur. so you folks will still have to put up with my feeble attempts until then:help:. I get so busy putting in line and traps during the short daylight and long runs, I just dont take the time for many pics this time of year, especially with needing to get everything in before starting back up with school in two weeks:tdo12: .

I am going to run the whole 80 miles of the north line today, so I hope to have a few pics of critters. I do need to set the rest of the marten sets and make wolf sets were they came through last week so it will be another 16 hour day! No rest for the wicked, LOL.

Brad


----------



## brookies101

Nice!!!

One of these years I'd like to head to the U.P. and try for some marten. They have a nicely colored coat to them....

Looking forward to the upcoming reports. And as always, thanks for taking us along for the adventure


----------



## Trapper26

Dave and Brad'
I stumbled across this thread yesterday almost by accident and I was unable to stop reading your posts and was actually quite disappointed when I reached the last posting. As everybody has already stated you guys are living the dream and I'm sure that it may not seem like it on some of your cold days when you are trying to get things running or fixed but the sports men and women on this site owe the two of you a great debt of thanks for all the work and beautiful photos that you are providing for our enjoyment. I look forward to reading the rest of your posts. 
Play safe and enjoy your time on the line
Thank You


----------



## chessielover

I had a long run yesterday checking the whole north line. The wolves had returned since I had broke it open last Week and now there are a few more sets waiting for them. It was a littile disapoiting that no marten were waiting for me with all the sign I had seen from them and seeing were fox had steped on trail sets without firing them due to the crusting from the warm weather last week except for this frosty cross fox that wasn't so lucky.









The other bid disapointment was finding were someone had ran 20 miles of the line with a paddletrack destroying it, which prevents putting out more trailsets until we get more snow.

I am glad I ran the line yesterday because the wind picked up to 30 mph with gusts over 60 and the temps crashed to -30 overnight, placing the windchill to somewere close to -80 or colder:yikes:. It is so cold I dont even want to run to the out house. This weather is suposed to last for the next week, so I dont know how much running around I will be doing until it breaks. It is just not worth the risk!

Everyone be safe and send some of that snow this way! 8 inches on the ground just doesnt cut it for trapping in AK.


----------



## brent164

This thread is awesome to read! Plus the pictures are just a nice to look at. Thats a cool looking fox, does something like him have any value?


----------



## Linda G.

Over the course of two days I finally got all of this thread read...awesome, really awesome. 

Dave, a photo of a red fox four or five pages back on this thread is probably the best photo of a red I've ever seen...really, really good. 

I love the lynx shots. I have never seen one, hopefully, I will some day. 

I'm really hoping to see you guys catch not only more wolves, but a wolverine or two. I'm assuming there aren't a whole lot of them, and that they're incredibly strong and smart...

anyhow, as for interesting one of the TV channels on a show, I can help there, but you may not consider it good news. 

First of all, if you look at all of those wilderness shows that are out there, they were all filmed by somebody who did not actually work for the TV channel...in other words, filmed by independents (ie, freelancers) and modified for TV...especially the big wilderness shows. TV channels, with the rare exception of Nat Geo, are not willing to spend the money it would take to put the right people and the right equipment necessary out there for the length of time it would probably take to get the good footage. 

So...that would mean getting the equipment yourself. Which is probably not cheap. I don't know much about video, but if you are interested, can put you in touch with people who do. The best there is would be required, I assume, to withstand the temperatures and moisture. 

Then it would be very helpful, especially in the case of a show about trapping in the wilderness, to introduce the TV channel you're negotiating with to to the several sponsors you've already lined up for the show...LOL

But it would be an incredible show...you could just call it "Living the Dream-Alaska". 

Basing it on Dave retiring to Alaska from a life much like everyone else's (at some point in his life, I'm assuming) would help sell it...with video with his wife and kids, showing his grandkids in PA (if there are any, I'm assuming, I don't know Dave), letting people think that they could be like Dave if they only keep watching that show...would help a lot, too. 

But in the long run, a lot of it would depend on the current attitude of the channel brass on trapping itself, and how they think it would be perceived by the public. 

Sad, but true. 

I have a few other suggestions for filming if you're interested...and like I said, contacts with people who would know a great deal more than I do. 

I can't wait to see what you guys catch next...and Dave, nice ruff...I made one for my coat from a coyote caught by Northbound right down the road a few years ago. I love it.


----------



## Linda G.

Not Northbound, that's another friend of mine. I meant Northcountry-sorry, Bill!


----------



## chessielover

Linda- Unfortunately there are seldom any wolverine in the contry I run. I might see a set of tracks from one but this is normally after the season is closed for them.

Dave made it back into Anch. last night and will be here tonight after taking care of some business in town. He made it back right in the middle of this cold spell which is supposed to last until next Wen. This will allow him to get settled back in before we hit it hard again:evil:. It is supposed to warm up to the teens and snow a little which will make the critters run. I might make some runs closer to the house but with the temps almost -30 and a good wind It be a bit tad cold out there.

With Dave back there should be some good pics coming instead of my lousy ones.

Brad


----------



## Ranger Ray

I think you gave Dave a pretty good run for his money as far as pictures go. Thanks for taking the time to share them.


----------



## David G Duncan

Yes, Brad has a real talent for both writing and photography. The photo of the Red Fox was taken by him.



















Here is the link to the running Blog detailing the happenings at Lake Louise, Alaska on Brad's Trap Line:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/blog.php?u=252


----------



## allucaneat

Brad, I feel partially responsible for you being so hard on your self about the pics, and for that I apoligize. Your pics are great and I truly enjoy them. The thing i like about Dave's photos is that you are included in quite a few of them, and your rugged mountain man look just makes the photos pop. Your features(hair, beard, and attire) are truly definitive of a backwoods mountain trapper. All my life while reading books and imagining adventures in the wilderness, many of my thoughts were of hunters and trappers that looked exactly like you. I've shown my wife all the photos you have taken and tell her to plan on her husband having that same kind of look very shortly after I retire. You're both great phgotographers and writers, also I've never enjoyed a thread or blog the way I have this one. I continue to wish you guys the best and pray for your safety. Looking out the window of my home and seeing an unsightly urban landscape, you guys make it easy for me to escape for a bit and allow me to imagine the kinds of adventure I did as a child. Thanks again.


----------



## chessielover

Dave doesn't mind stopping and taking pics but for me with the short days and cold temps I am trying to get as much done as possible. In Feb when the days are longer and everything is set I have the time to take more pics.

This year with all the extreme cold I am just not running as much and following my bosses example allot!









My looks and lifestyle may intrigue the the woman at first, but after a while they prefer the clean cut guys


----------



## David G Duncan

Without Brad's unlimited graciousness as a host and teacher this thread and associated blog would not be possible.

Best yet he tolerates me sticking the camera in his face and patiently posing while I fiddle with the settings on the camera. 

I agree, Brad is the sterotypical model of the mountain man trapper the likes of which as a youth I started my book reading experience reading about Jim Bridger, Kid Carson, etc.

Linda,

Coming from you, I truly appreciate the supportive comments about my work, since you are a professional outdoors writer. I can only hope to develop my skills along the path you have blazed. I thank you in advance for any future advice you can send my way.


----------



## countryboy93

nice job guys, not going to lie that looks like fun.


----------



## lreigler

Wow this thread is truly remarkable and amazing. Seriously, this story trumps almost all on the threads so far. Awesome pictures and true dedication.


----------



## chessielover

Sorry folks for not updating lately,
It has been a rough couple of weeks due to all the nasty weather and a heavy school load. We have been getting dumped on every few days and then in-between the snows the temps would drop into the -30s with high winds. 
One of the things I always liked about this area was when it got cold there would not be winds, sure wish I knew what the deal was this year.
The late snows have been playing heck with keeping the K9 traps open so I have been playing more with using snares. I had noticed on some earlier trips where some fox had been using the same trail so I had decided to hang a snare not expecting much, so it was a great surprise to find this on the next trip hoping it was not the normal knock down .









It turned out to be this nice red waiting under the snow!









I thought I must just have gotten lucky until latter I also found this one waiting for me.









This is one of the nicest Crosses I have seen!









Maybe I am starting to get the hang of this snaring.
Snaring seems to work well if the K9s use the same trail, but normally here the only trails that they will us consistently are my snowmachine trails so that is why I still prefer blind trail sets, sooner or later something is going to run down the trail, as this nice red shows.









Another excellent set is where the k9s check out the muskrat pushups. They just cannot refuse one that is baited with a little muskrat bait and will dig down through the snow to get it. This red was caught in just such a set that David helped me make before he left.









Contrary to most thinking I put the bait under the trap, so when they dig down into the snow it is right into the trap.
The marten have been very scarce this year and mostly are ignoring the sets when I do see sign of them. I did manage to connect with this nice big male.









Besides picking up two ermine that are starting to turn yellow it has been disappointing on checks.
Well back to school work and I will let you know how things go for the next few days
Brad


----------



## U.P. trappermark

Thanks for the update and sharing the pics.


----------



## bucknduck

What an amazing thread. One of the best on the forum if not the best. If none of the big networks want to pick up this story, maybe Mike Avery would be interested in having Dave and Brad on his radio show to tell their story. Thank you for sharing your adventures with us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frozenfish

Outstanding thread. Can't wait for the next update! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Duckman Racing

This is probably the best thread I have ever read on this site. You had me checking the Trapping forum everday just to see if this thread had any new posts in it.

So, any more updates?


----------



## fisherjam

I really enjoyed reading your thread last year. I found myself checking it daily. The pics and stories are incredible. Are you going up there again this year? Looks like its that time of the year again.


----------



## dankoustas

I was thinking about this thread the other day, as we are seeing many postings from the Michigan trappers forum. Hope there is a "part 2" to this thread!!


----------



## chessielover

You wish is my command, lol.

It was the worst start to trapping this year because of weather, so I only had a few sets out close to the house. It was -20,snowing, and blowing 45+mph the first week, and last week it was lows of -40.

I did check the few traps I had out, for the 3rd time, and finally picked something up. 2 nice lynx.

I plan on putting a nice post together tonight along with some pics.

The weather has finally warmed up some (only -18) so will be trying to do a bunch of setting this week.

Brad


----------



## DIYsportsman

Ya must be this damn global warming lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jimmyo17

What an awsome thread. ive never trapped or een to alaska ut definitely have to expierience both atleast once after reading this thread.


----------



## Waynefry

H


David G Duncan said:


> (4) Richardson Highway
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i I’m having trouble trapping a fox I think my new trap the mb850 is to tense he is standing right on it


----------



## David G Duncan

Waynefry said:


> H
> 
> i I’m having trouble trapping a fox I think my new trap the mb850 is to tense he is standing right on it


Hi Wayne,
I tend to agree, the MB850 is an excellent coyote trap, but it still should catch fox.

Can you describe how you are bedding the MB850 to ensure nothing gets under the pan?


----------

